# Great Work



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Is it just me or has this site been a bit more active lately? I think that its great keep it up everyone and keep on posting


----------



## skeener (Mar 11, 2008)

Well since I am just a couple days old I don't know what it was like before hand but I normally don't have much to do for 9 hours of the day while I am at work except troll the forums. It seems to make the day go by quicker.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

skeener said:


> Well since I am just a couple days old I don't know what it was like before hand but I normally don't have much to do for 9 hours of the day while I am at work except troll the forums. It seems to make the day go by quicker.


Your job sounds much like mine. the forums do make the day go quicker


----------



## skeener (Mar 11, 2008)

I only actually have to work for 4 months out of the year.. the rest of the year I sit in an office and spend all my time planning golfing trips.


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

With spring around the corner the site gets more use as we all anticipate the new season coming up. 
It's great to see more and more posting going on


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

It's just coming into autumn in my part of the world but one of the great parts about living in australia is we can play golf all year round


----------



## King Woods (Feb 18, 2008)

Surtees said:


> It's just coming into autumn in my part of the world but one of the great parts about living in australia is we can play golf all year round


That's also one of the great parts of living in South Florida (and Southern California).


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yes its a great thing all though I wouldn't mind a white winter one year.


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

Surtees said:


> yes its a great thing all though I wouldn't mind a white winter one year.


This year, we've got plenty to go around in the northeast 

Looking forward to The Masters let me tell ya!


----------



## Pro_Wanna_Be (Nov 25, 2006)

I'll trade you snow for heat. So far this winter we have had 13.5 ft(total) snow. If it doesn't let up soon we will only be golfing in June................How depressing.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I think that I'll keep my heat i can still play golf in the heat.


----------

